# Royal project



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Managed to get hold of a royal local to me and cheap. It's a 07 plate and has seen some better days pain work wise but has nice shiny ti burrs and all works fine. May need some help with my project as I managed with sj restoration but this is a different beast. Couple photo show how it is now


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Update on the royal project now fully stripped









Ive now give everything a good clean and the body is away for a nice coat of gloss black think Im ok with the wiring mods so I've removed all the auto switches. Just waiting for body to come back and a few bits I've ordered and should be good for the rebuild.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Little bored while waiting for body to come back from paint so I thought I'd have a go at stripping and hand painting the logo as it was a bit tired looking









Didnt think it looked too bad for a first effort paint was from (war hammer I think the one that sells the little figures for you to paint yourself). Let me know what you all think.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good job so far, always like to see items being restored to shiny.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulation. It is a nice grinder. I am using the Major with 380V but I am looking for a Royal. It seem in Germany the Royal is not very usual, but in UK. Is it a problem to get the motor and grinder chamber out? I tried to remove it from my major before spraying, but I gave it up.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

onluxtex said:


> Congratulation. It is a nice grinder. I am using the Major with 380V but I am looking for a Royal. It seem in Germany the Royal is not very usual, but in UK. Is it a problem to get the motor and grinder chamber out? I tried to remove it from my major before spraying, but I gave it up.


no problems with motor removal with the royal it is simply bolted in the base and drop out clean once the said bolts are removed I belive with the SJ and major the case needs to be baked to remove the motors.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

So unfortunately I'm back away to work before I managed to get the body back from paint the Mrs picked it up today gutted I can't get it back together.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok so rebuild is now complete really happy with the result and the quality of the grinds. I've removed all the auto switches and modded the doser for clean sweep cocktail shaker and fitted camera lens hood with 3d printed lid from ****** j ( many thanks again )









Let me know what you think or if anything you reccomend that I haven't done.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's beautiful. Well done!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Job well done, nice paint job too


----------



## sheikhus (Jul 12, 2016)

Good work, pretty much exactly what I will be looking to do with my Royal.









Do you have an info on removing the auto switches? Happy enough with jumping the hopper safety switch, but less sure of what I'm supposed to do with the doser ones?

Thanks!

S


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

If memory serves I think the hopper full switch needs to be bridged as its a closed circuit in normal operation but the thwacker counter switch can just be removed all together. Nearly sure that was the case I'm at work at the moment so can't check if someone on here can clarify or I'll check and let you know when I get back.


----------



## sheikhus (Jul 12, 2016)

Any luck finding out? Just got mine back from paint shop and wanna piece it back together asap!!!

Thanks,

S


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry I work offshore another week before I'll be home


----------



## sheikhus (Jul 12, 2016)

No worries, I'm gonna have a go anyway and see what happens!


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I have just removed both switches from a 2003 royal doser, and just removed the wires from the big thing on the base where all the wires go (I'm not technical), and it works fine, I didn't jump them.


----------



## sheikhus (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks MooMaa. I ended up putting it back together with the switches in place but I'll give that a go.


----------

